# America's view of luxury..?!!



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Pheonix Business Journal - 

_Phoenix home builder Randall Jackson is expanding his dream ship as he finalizes details with architects and shipbuilders to make the round-the-world condo resort a reality. 

His company, Residential Cruise Line Ltd., Thursday announced plans to add 12 residences and a world-class tennis court to the Magellan. That will increase ship size from 800 to 860 feet, 70,000 to 72,000 tons and 204 to 216 units 


The new units will include four smaller one-bedroom "Madrid" condos taking entry prices down to $134,000 for fractional ownership from the previous $156,250. Those smaller units, however, still will include luxury touches such as plasma televisions, custom cabinetry and gourmet-quality appliances. 

Full ownership of the Magellan's private residences range from $1.875 million to $8 million for penthouses. 

"We redesigned the Magellan to meet buyer demand," Jackson said. "The one-bedroom Madrid is perfect for empty-nesters or single adults who enjoy traveling in the lap of luxury, but don't require a lot of space. Additional two-bedroom residences were added simply because they are one of our biggest sellers." 

Construction of the ship has not yet begun, but a spokeswoman confirmed an expected 2009 launch date. The Norwegian firm of Peter Yran and Bjorn Storbraaten Architects A.S. is designing the ship. Several European shipyards currently are bidding on the Magellan project._ 

Just what we need...?????

Rushie


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Can you imagine spending your life sailing around all your life with the kind of people that would buy these residences?

I can and think I would rather jump overboard with an anchor tied round my neck! 

Brian


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

benjidog said:


> Can you imagine spending your life sailing around all your life with the kind of people that would buy these residences?
> 
> I can and think I would rather jump overboard with an anchor tied round my neck!
> 
> Brian


Yup. Got more money than brains while most of us on SN are the reverse.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

After you with the anchor mate!
CBoots


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Imagine working on such a ship.


----------



## Polyglory (Sep 9, 2005)

A true Floating Gin Palace, no thanks.

The line is getting bigger for the anchor(Jester)


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Imagine working on such a ship.


What ship?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Keltic Star said:


> What ship?


Keltic Star,

Magellan - this is the ship they are talking about - not my cup of tea either I'm afraid! (EEK) 

http://www.magellancruisecondos.com/magellan_faq.html

Have a look at the "Cruise Ship Features" menu to the right of the front page!


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Pipe Dream?*

There are a few organisations trying to promote projects that never work. This seems to be another. 
They have not ordered the ship yet and do not intend to place an order until they sell 120 condominiums. Nevertheless they give details of her itinery for 2009. There is no hope of building this ship in time.
Buyers will obtain a 100 year lease on their condo. The promoters state that with modern technology a ship will certainly last 100 years.(Jester) I wonder how much maritime expertise is available in Arizona?

Fred(*))


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

fred henderson said:


> There are a few organisations trying to promote projects that never work. This seems to be another.
> They have not ordered the ship yet and do not intend to place an order until they sell 120 condominiums. Nevertheless they give details of her itinery for 2009. There is no hope of building this ship in time.
> Buyers will obtain a 100 year lease on their condo. The promoters state that with modern technology a ship will certainly last 100 years.(Jester) I wonder how much maritime expertise is available in Arizona?
> 
> Fred(*))


Fred,

Certainly sounds a bit "iffy" when you put it in those terms! [=P]


----------

